# Does it cost anything to drive with uber?



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Only a small commission, which we will change throughout the year.

Oh, and a $10 per week device fee.

Any lawyers out there want to start a class action on this one?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Only a small commission, which we will change throughout the year.
> 
> Oh, and a $10 per week device fee.
> 
> Any lawyers out there want to start a class action on this one?


This firm has a class action suit against Uber. Also, you can opt out of the arbritation clause, 
if you have already agreed to it, via them ( instead of directly to Uber )

Shannon Liss-Riordan
Lichten & Liss-Riordan, P.C.
100 Cambridge Street, 20th Floor
Boston, MA 02114

Tel: (617) 994-5800
Fax: (617) 994-5801

Google for the URL, links not allowed in posts.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> This firm has a class action suit against Uber. Also, you can opt out of the arbritation clause,
> if you have already agreed to it, via them ( instead of directly to Uber )
> 
> Shannon Liss-Riordan
> ...


http://uberlawsuit.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

This brings up a myriad of possibilities (rather than any type of job action or work slow down). I am NOT suggesting or advocating the aforementioned. However, imagine the PR hit and Media field day that would ensue if there were multiple small claims court actions spread across most of the major service markets (regardless of the strength of the merits of the cases). For example, one could conceivably file (and probably loose), but file nonetheless, a SC action over the $10 per week fee. Worse still...it is probably only a matter of time before some smart person attempts to argue (before the courts) that Uber has tacitly established an employee/employer relationship and thus gets the Federal wage and hour gang involved. With the IPO and many cities taking another look at Uber (taxi vs rideshare and uneven playing field advantages etc), the specter of numerous SC actions MIGHT incline Uber to reconsider it's predilection to ignore the plight of it's drivers


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

its a pick a boo thing
where the loser is the driver's rating


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Many small claims courts have fees that would preclude most suits - in cool county, I think it's $375. 

Better outlet is the media - they are thirsting for stories about these companies. Seek out the tribune or sin-times and see what they have to say.


----------



## steveh552 (Aug 15, 2014)

Most courts allow you to collect the filing fees when you file a claim and win.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Many small claims courts have fees that would preclude most suits - in cool county, I think it's $375.
> 
> Better outlet is the media - they are thirsting for stories about these companies. Seek out the tribune or sin-times and see what they have to say.


What you say is very true.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Only a small commission, which we will change throughout the year.
> 
> Oh, and a $10 per week device fee.
> 
> Any lawyers out there want to start a class action on this one?


And your soul.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> And your soul.


Damn! OldTownSean took the words right out of my mouth!!!!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> And your soul.


Selling your soul by the mile...


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Depending on your jurisdiction, a vehicle inspection fee as well. And a special license (for hire/taxi) as well for some areas.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

you don't get paid until the thursday after monday. So you need to front the gas for the days before you get paid. I started on a tuesday and didn't get any pay until the next thursday. so like 9 or 10 days of fuel I had to front. Now that there is an inspection, you're gonna have costs to pass that. I already need a new windshield at the very least.


----------

